# weitere Impressions für Design



## BSA (2. März 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mit nem Kumpel zusammen nen neues Design für unser I-Net Projekt gemacht, jetzt fehlen uns aber noch Ideen, wie man das ganze nohc etwas besser machen könnte. Hat nicht jemand von euch noch ne Idee?

Link: klick


----------



## c2uk (2. März 2005)

Ist ja ein richtig kaltes Design was ihr da Euch ausgedacht habt.

Gefällt mir im Großen und Ganzen jedenfalls ziemlich gut und passt auch mehr oder weniger. Allerdings fehlen mir die Skater aus Eurem jetzigen Design schon irgendwie.

Und noch eine Kleinigkeit, die Mini-Icons vor Startseite, Kontakt und Impressum kann man nur schwer erkennen, und ich denke bei höheren Auflösung sind die dann nur noch Farbklekse.


----------



## versuch13 (2. März 2005)

Ja, da muss ich auch zustimmen, wirklich passend! 
Im großen und ganzen also daumen hoch.

MfG


----------



## chrisbergr (3. März 2005)

Nun ich muss sagen diese Tentakeln da unten sehen irgenwie so 'ich möchte gerne von allem was ich kann was reinbringen - hingeklatscht' aus.. Klingt vielleicht hart, aber es passt einfach nicht.
Und naja, ich kann hier jetzt keinen besseren Vorschlag machen, aber gefällt euch selbst eigentlich das 'Logo'?
Ach, unten links ist sone komische Ecke die in den leeren Raum geht.. Weiß nicht, was soll das denn darstellen?

Nicht persönlich nehmen  ACID


----------



## BSA (3. März 2005)

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Also erstmal an *aicd.rain*:
Die Tentakeln da unten gefallen mir selber nicht so richtig. Die habe ich gestern abend nur ganz schnell gemacht und dort mit drauf gehauen. Das ursprüngliche Design ohne dem Zeugs siehst du nochmal hier:
http://www.onlyapage.de/temp/demo_.png

An alle anderen die geantwortet haben, danke das es euch gefällt, und ich werde versuchen vielleicht noch nen paar Skater mit auf die Seite einzubinden.

Wer noch nen bissl Kritik hat, der kann das gerne äußern, keine Angst, ich nehme das alles nicht persönlich.

Gruß


----------



## Pianoman (3. März 2005)

Hi.
Hat nicht unmittelbar mit dem Design zu tun.
Aber die Buttons am rechten Rand verschwinden bei geringerer Auflösung als 1024x768 aus dem darstellbaren Bereich. 800 x 600 ist jetzt vielleicht nicht DIE Zielgruppe, aber komplett übergehen würde ich sie auch nicht.
lg.


----------



## c2uk (3. März 2005)

Das ist ja nur ein Bild, in reality könnte man diese in ein extra div stecken (die Headergrafik als Hintergrund eines divs definieren und in diesen dieses div stecken) und float:right machen, dann würden die immer am rechten Rand des übergeordneten divs sein und wenn jemand eine kleinere Auflösung hat, würden die am rechten Rand des Fensters hängen bleiben, also nicht verschwinden.

@BSA: Verwende also bei Eurem neuen Design keine Tabellenstruktur mehr, sondern benutze Layer.


----------



## BSA (3. März 2005)

@c2uk Super, du hast mir alles vorweg genommen, sprich deine Aussagen zu Pianoman stimmen, und das man zu der heutigen Zeit auch DIV`s verwendet ist ebenfalls klar. Aber danke für den Hinweis

Gruß


----------

